# HEX Treatment



## hawkkerw (Jan 31, 2012)

I have been treating my tank for HEX in my Oscars. I first used the Seacheam brand which seemed to work then it returned in about a week. I have now switched to the Aquascience Brand of Metronidazole which has you do a partial water change daily along with the medication(the seacheam didn't mention changes which I did anyway just not daily). At least I think and have been told it's Hex they sit on the bottom, stop eating almost seem to flop over on there side. The med seems to work but how long to they need it? The daily water change is a killer :-? . It is working but the funny thing is I have a Parrot Cichlid, Silver Dollars and Cats the only fish it seems to affect is the Oscars? I'm moving towards the end of the month and I'd sure like to have this cleared up by then? At least I'm only moving five miles but I'm still dreading it :roll: .

The only change I have made is that I have switched from Cichlid Gold (Hykari) to the Bio Gold Plus (HyKari)


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Need some additional info, please post:
Tank Dimensions-
Water Parameters (Temperature, Ammonia, Nitrite, Nitrate, pH and if possible GH and KH)-
What and How Often You Feed-
How long the fish has been in it's current tank-
How long the tank has been running-
Regular water change amount and frequency-
List any water additives-

Is the fish eating? Normal bowel movements?
Describe your current and previous treatments (dosing, schedule).


----------



## hawkkerw (Jan 31, 2012)

Food: Hykari Cichlid Gold Plus twice a day meduim feeding
Tank: Standard 125, PH 7.6 to 7.8ppm, Ammonia 0 ppm, Nitrite 0ppm, Nitrate 0 to 20 ppm. 50% water change once per week normal. API Test Kit.
Filters: FX5, 2 406's, Fluval C4.
No water additives.
1 year tank running
I added a Oscar a month back I think it came with him.
Bowel momements where white and runny but improving Using Aquascience Metronidazole with a partial water change daily with dose 3/4 teaspoon with 1 teaspoon worth 164 Gallons.( had tryed Seacheam was better for a week or so maybe a little over) Going on 4th day with Aquascience. It is improving just one staying on bottom and still not eating color etc. look good
I have temp up from 80 to 82


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Is the fish in question eating? Is it the one you added recently?


----------

